# The wedding trip - is starting!!!!



## torsie24

*DANCE*
    

*How on earth my SDD has got here so fast I don't know! But I sure am excited!!*

    
*It's time to go to WDW!!*
    
​


----------



## jjk

woohoo not long now x​


----------



## taylor91




----------



## Linda67




----------



## irisheyes123




----------



## Pegasus928

Oh wow - how excited must you be


----------



## catherine

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## disney_princess_85

How exciting!!


----------



## wayneg




----------



## aaronandterri

how Exciting, not long now!!!!


----------



## joolz1910

I'll boogie with you.


----------



## Chilly




----------



## Muscateer

Nearly there, very exciting


----------



## starrysky

Have a wonderful time and make sure you post loads of photos of the wedding


----------



## T16GEM

​


----------



## VailaTigger




----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

So excited for you!


----------



## brer_rabbit

Wow that's come around quickly! Hope you have an amazing time a look forward to reading your trip report


----------



## torsie24

I'm having a bit of an over-excitable day!!!

  

*
3 days to go!!!

8 days until the wedding!!!*


----------



## taylor91

eek...I bet you cant sit still at the moment


----------



## disney_princess_85

Woooo, exciting!!


----------



## Debwid

Enjoy!

Still got just over two months to wait for my trip but planning is really being stepped up now!


----------



## torsie24

Debwid said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Still got just over two months to wait for my trip but planning is really being stepped up now!


It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## B2B-2008

I hope you have a fantastic trip and an amazing wedding day. 

I know you will


----------



## Elise79

Have a great trip and looking forward to the wedding photos when you get home


----------



## torsie24

I can't believe it!! We're so close now!

1 day to go!!!!

How I'm going to get through today I don't know! I'm far too anxious! 

Jack's sister flew yesterday and texted me at 6:20pm their time to say they'd got to Pop (pretty good timing as plane was meant to land at 4:40pm.)

I'd requested 50s for them but they got 90s. I was a bit sad for them at first but having looked at the map it's going to be nice and quiet there and they are super close to the busses and classic hall if they nip across the car park.


----------



## torsie24

Double post! Sorry my phone was playing up this morning.


----------



## katiec

I think i'd be sick with excitement today!

Hope today flies by 

I hope you have a FAB time - I love weddings!

Katie


----------



## taylor91

Hope today flies by for you,
     
I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## scottish mum

I hope you have a wonderful trip and an amazing wedding. I'm really llokimg forward to reading your TR and seeing all your wedding photos


----------



## brer_rabbit

torsie24 said:


> I can't believe it!! We're so close now!
> 
> 1 day to go!!!!
> 
> How I'm going to get through today I don't know! I'm far too anxious!
> 
> Jack's sister flew yesterday and texted me at 6:20pm their time to say they'd got to Pop (pretty good timing as plane was meant to land at 4:40pm.)
> 
> I'd requested 50s for them but they got 90s. I was a bit sad for them at first but having looked at the map it's going to be nice and quiet there and they are super close to the busses and classic hall if they nip across the car park.



I stayed in 90s when I was at POP and it's actually a really good location - got to the bus stop in no time at all cutting through the car park


----------



## BethEJo

torsie24 said:


> I can't believe it!! We're so close now!
> 
> 1 day to go!!!!
> 
> How I'm going to get through today I don't know! I'm far too anxious!



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!

EXCITED!!!! 

Great to see that there'll be a live TR too!!


----------



## darthtatty

woohooo nearly time.xx 

I mentioned you to my husband the other day. I asked if he remembered you-I told him about you when you 1st started your countdown...All that time ago.  
He couldnt believe you were finally going 

Have a brilliant and enjoy the best day of your life.xxx


----------



## VailaTigger

I hope you have THE MOST MAGICAL DAY, and the best holiday ever!! 

I'd have to be tied down, I'd be so excited if it was me...


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I cannot believe your date has now come around 

I think you booked it around the time we started booking ours to florida for last august 

I wish you a wonderful wedding day and a great disneymoon.

Look forward to any updates.

Loads of pixie dust for your special day


----------



## mcarthur205

All the best to you both, I'm sure you're going to have an amazing wedding!  Looking forward to the live TR, can't wait to read all about everything!


----------



## Pegasus928

Wow - how exciting 

I will be checking in every day in the hope that we get lots of updates - I love to follow live trippies


----------



## jockey

Looking forward to your updates


----------



## jjk

really looking forward to your updates


----------



## Muscateer

Wishing you a lovely wedding day and a fab holiday too.


----------



## aaronandterri

Have a great time cant wait to see the pics!!....xxx

will be looking forward to logging in and seeing your photpass pics too x


----------



## fairytale

I hope you have an amazing holiday/honeymoon.

Treasure every moment as it will fly past.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Have a wonderful wedding day and honeymoon   You're in the best place in the world and I'm sure you'll all have a fantastic time


----------



## 2Tiggies

Torsie, I don't know where the time has gone!  

Wishing you a wonderful trip and every happiness.  You are on your way to the place where dreams come true.  May they continue to do so always!


----------



## Marl

I'm so excited for you both! Can't wait to read the live updates and more importantly... see lots of pictures 

Have a wonderful wedding and holiday


----------



## torsie24

Thanks everyone for your lovely posts!!

Other than hand luggage we're pretty much set. I just had a bath and am trying to chill out a bit. 

Jack's best man, Dave and his wife, Karen, are on their way down from Birmingham at the moment. About an hour until they're here. 

Something tells me that when Karen gets here her and I will have a little excitement dance! We've been texting all day very hyper! Lol. 

I'm so excited to fly with them and my parents tomorrow too as it should mean the flight feels a bit shorter with us all chatting.


----------



## Sapper383

I'm soooo excited for you, cant wait for your live updates and to see your photos

Have a lovely time, wishing you tones of luck


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great time... mrs to be


----------



## MrsTigger

Wow I can't believe your wedding\trip has come round so quickly-Have a wonderful time! looking forward to your updates.


----------



## crabbie1

:
So sorry for the delay didnt even see this post. Ahhh I bet you wont sleep tonight chicka. Have a fabulous day I am sure it will be magical. Will be checkin in daily for a bit of disney magic .Florida is a beautiful place to get married. The weather looks to be great for you. Big hug we are all thinking about you and wish you both a lovely wedding and honeymoon.:cloud9grouphug:
sorry if Iv missed anyone,tried to get a big group hug in.


----------



## irenep

Can't wait to read more and see your pics - it sounds so exciting and I do love live TRs.

I am sure you will have a fantastic holiday.


----------



## jockey

I am sooooo excited for you, feels like only yesterday I was flying to wdw to get married!! Have a really magical time I bet you will love every moment


----------



## catherine

I hope that you all have a really magical time! I can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## dixonsontour

Congratulations and have a fantastic trip!


----------



## tazz23

I am soooo excited for you!

Have safe flight and a FABULOUS time!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hope I haven't missed you - have a wonderful wedding  and I'll look forward to reading all about it.


----------



## Tinks1984

How on EARTH have I missed this?? I sure am 1 day dancing...

       

As I've already said, have a wonderful trip and good luck to you both for the wedding, I'm pretty sure it'll be the most amazing day 

All the best and I look forward to following the live TR when it appears


----------



## torsie24

Morning everyone. (Although I'm pretty sure no one but overexcited brides like me are awake at this hour!)

Thanks again for the wonderful messages on here! I'm so happy that so Kant people have wished me a good trip!! I love the DIS. 

I guess now is the perfect time to thank all of you for all the help you've given me in planning this trip. I know it's going to be amazing! 

Karen and Dave arrived at about 10pm last night. So by the time Jack and Dave had caught up and Karen and I had nattered we all went to bed about 11:30. 

Surprisingly I didn't really struggle falling asleep. And I was pleasantly surprised when I woke up and looked at the clock and it was 4:30. (Before some holidays I've woken up convinced it must be morning and it's like 12:30). 

I tried together back to sleep but no luck. 

I'm pretty sure Karen and Dave are awake too as one of them got up for a wee and then they were both talking to Boo. But our alarms are all set for 6 so I won't disturb them until then. 

Jack is awake but is trying to sleep I think. Or else he's going over his speech in his head (he does that a lot lately, lol)

Anyway I'll update in a bit. Hopefully someone else is awake at this hour to keep me company!


----------



## jjk

Good Morning, have a good flight and have the most Magical time


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Morning 

Not quite as early as you, but I am awake.  DH gets up early, so that means I am awake.

You must be so excited.  It is exciting enough when it is just a holiday but a wedding and disneymoon as well - soooooooooooooooooooo exciting.

Are you flying today?


----------



## orangetiggs

have a great flight and a wonderful wedding


----------



## Pegasus928

I'm sure everyone is up and about by now so the hours will begin to fly by now.
Have a good flight - and try not to think of those of us stuck here too much will you 
Can't wait to here all about it as you build up to your wedding. 
Good Luck


----------



## T16GEM

Have a wonderful trip! Good luck for the wedding - enjoy your flight!


----------



## irisheyes123

Have a great time and good luck for the wedding


----------



## princessjodiebo

wow you must be so excited have a good flight and cant wait to see some pics !!


----------



## torsie24

Hi everyone. 

This will probably be my last DIS as we're going to be boarding in a bit. 

We all had a nice breakfast in the Bridge Bar. Just ready now to get on the plane and chill out for a few hours. 

Speak from Florida!! Xxxx


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Sooo excited for you
Have a great flight, and cant wait to here all about the wedding
keep the posts coming


----------



## princess jackson

Have a great time


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great flight


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a good flight


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

i am sat here so excited for you, can only imagine how excited you are!!!!  Hope you have a good flight and cant wait to read the tr xx


----------



## disneyholic family

best wishes for a wonderful magical wedding and holiday!!!!!


----------



## Zeebs

Hope you had a good flight look forward to hearing from you when you arrive.

Kirsten


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Hope you had a good flight - can't wait to hear about everything


----------



## joolz1910

How exciting. Have a magical time.


----------



## torsie24

Hi everyone. 

We're here!!!!

Landed 40 minutes early, through immigration in about 15 minutes and managed to handle our baggage on the monorail.

DME was great, (stopped at CBR and POP before Jambo) check in was great!

We've got an amazing arusha view, right by the lifts half way down the Zebra trail, my mum and dad are across the hall with an awesome view of that savannah, and Karen and Dave are opposite us with a gorgeous Arusha view AND of Everest and the Tree of Life!! JEALOUS! (But happy as they're here for the longest.)

Managed to stay awake this long which I'm super happy about, but off to bed now!

MK tomorrow!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Good to know you arrived safely and on time.  

Wow, how quick was immigration for you?!  That's good to know because at one stag you were a little concerned about how long it would take for you to clear but pleased it all went off without a hitch.  

So it's MK next.  Is this the day with the opening show you want to make in time?


----------



## jjk

glad you arrived safely have a fab time at MK


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi 

So glad you arrived safe and sound, and your hotel room sounds perfect.

Have a great first day and look forward to more updates.


----------



## taylor91

Glad to here you arrived safely  Have a great day at MK


----------



## princessjodiebo

glad you got there safely 

look forward to hearing all about your trip 

have a fantastic time


----------



## jockey

AKL is a beautiful resort we love it, cant wait to hear more


----------



## katiec

Have a fab time - AKL sounds just great!

I will be keeping a keen eye on this thread just to make sure you are enjoying yourselves..... 

Katie


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yay, you're there!! 

AKL sounds great. I'm glad that everyone's got a nice view. 

Have fun at MK, can't wait to hear all about it...


----------



## mollies_mum

Sooo jealous, enjoy MK...looking forward to your updates, I love live Trip reports


----------



## irenep

What a great way to start your trip with everything going so smoothly

Looking forward to hearing more - have fun at MK today


----------



## scottish mum

Glad you arrived safely. Your AKL rooms sound great. 

Hope you have a great day at MK


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Cant wait for your updates and pics


----------



## izzie-wizzie

eeeee how exciting that you've arrived.

Enjoy Philharmagic!!


----------



## SerpentQueenClaire

You must be so excited!  I'm very jealous as now we've booked our Disney wedding it can't come quickly enough.

I hope that you have a wonderful holiday and that the sun shines brightly for you on your wedding day - I hope it's really magical for you!


----------



## Laurafoster

Glad you had a good flight and got through Immigration quickly. Cant wait to read all about the trip 





SerpentQueenClaire said:


> You must be so excited!  I'm very jealous as now we've booked our Disney wedding it can't come quickly enough.
> 
> I hope that you have a wonderful holiday and that the sun shines brightly for you on your wedding day - I hope it's really magical for you!



 It will soon be here! Our WDW wedding was 4 1/2 years ago now 
Enjoy the Planning


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Glad you got there safely and without any hassle.

Great news on those views as well!


----------



## T16GEM

Wow I hope that we get through immigration that quick!
Have a fab time - can't wait to hear more!


----------



## jtlover

Cant wait to hear more - very excited for you


----------



## Cyrano

Glad to hear that you are all safely settled at AKL


----------



## torsie24

Hi everyone. 

We had the most wonderful day ever today. 

Were in MK from 8am until about 12:30. Spent it in a group varying from 4 to 8 people as we met up with some friends a couple of times. 

We rode everything we wanted to, it wasn't too busy, although by 12pm space mountain was at 70 min so we were glad we had picked up some FPs first thing. 

The new HM line wasn't open, but I nosied in from the normal line and there were lotsof staff in there with laptops and stuff. Looks really good. 

Also the hitchhiking ghosts at the end are still the temporary ones, they are good, but we are hoping to get to see the finished article before we head home s we love HM. 

After we rode Space we (us and my parents) headed out ofthe park over to the Poly as my dad loves the monorail and my mum has always wanted to visit the poly. 

We headed in and were going to go to capt cooks but my dad had a look and declared it too similar to the Mara and wanted a change, so we walked up to Kona.  Was a beautiful meal, Dad declaring it the best he's had in the states! (He had fish tacos)

Then we walked along the beach to Francks to look at our cake topper and went into the WP. I cried going back there, it just takes your breath away. 

And then on the walk from the WP to the GF my parents walked behind jack and I andi could hear them gushing about how amazing it is. Which made me SO happy. 

We checked out the GF and our wedding reception locations, and had a walk round, then got the boat back to the MK and at about 4 we got on the bus back to AKL. 

We have walked around the resort way more than last trip and found a great stairwell at the end of the zebra trail. 

I keep going in zawadi and cuddling Duffy but am going to wait to get him in EPCOT on Sunday. 

We took my parents to Jiko for dinner which was amazing. They both loved it and are quite surprised I think about what they've seen of Disney today, as it's so different from our I Drive trip all Rhodes years ago. 

My dad's already talking about buying DVC!!

Catch up in the next few days. Xx


----------



## katiec

Fab Fab Fab!!!!! Your day sounds awesome!!
Can't wait for tomorrow's update!!!

Katie


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi, sounds like you have had a great first day, good news your parents have loved it so far ........ enjoy today ......... look forward to another update


----------



## jjk

all sounds fab, enjoy x


----------



## jockey

Lovely day, I love the WP we visit every trip, we take the kids and make them pose in pics were we had our wedding pics taking.....it really makes me cry... I hope my kids will have a Disney wedding too.


----------



## wigeboo

Sounds fab have a great wedding day


----------



## strawberry blonde

So excited for you   Sounds like you're all having a great time and fantastic that your parents are enjoying it 

Can't wait to hear what you get up to today.


----------



## Pegasus928

What a wonderful day - and so cool that your parents are gushing about it all 
Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Tinks1984

Ooooo I've caught up!  Sounds like a great couple of days so far, I am so pleased your parents are enjoying themselves too. 

Keep having a wonderful time


----------



## fairytale

I'd love to convert my parents, I know they would love it but so many people seem to stereo type Disney into being something it isnt.

Keep on having a wonderful time!!


----------



## taylor91

Sounds like you are having a fab time


----------



## mcarthur205

Glad to hear everything is going well.


----------



## T16GEM

what a lovely day


----------



## Cyrano

Pleased you are having a good day  Sounds like your tour round the monorail resorts really set you all up 

It must be very pleasing that your parents are thrilled with all that they see


----------



## joolz1910

Sounds perfect. Glad you are having a great time.


----------



## torsie24

Morning everyone. 

I'm up early as usual. So thought I'd give you an update on what we got up to yesterday. 

We went to AK with the 6 of us who flew together and Jack's sister and brother-in-law who are staying at pop met us out the front of the park. 

We watched the little openin ceremony (very cute) and then all joined the stampede for the safaris! 

We didn't really have to queue (just waited one truck) then were off into harambe. 

Was a great safari and I can't think of anyone we didn't see. 

After that we headed over to everest but the wait was 40 mins and the fps only 50 so we grabbed fps and headed back to the maharajah trek. 

Kali was a 5 minute wait as we went by and as there was a big group of us my dad and I were excited to have a raft altogether. It was walk on and people were coming off SOAKED but we decided still to ride........

And I was the one who ended up pretty much drenched! Everyone seemed to get at least one big wave on them though! It was awesome though for all 8 of us (& the Mexican couple in with us) to all be laughing so much together!

After the soaking we walked the trek. Focusing more on the sunny areas if the trail then headed back to EE. 

Now my mum had been very brave Friday on splash and we'd said how the big drops were pretty similar and there weren't any others. So she watched the big drop a few times and then queued with us. She was pretty nervous though! 

I've got to admit it was a lot faster than I remembered and I felt a little guilty for getting my mum on there. So when we were done but waiting to pull into the station I asked how she was and she said "yeah great, when's the big drop?" as she didn't know we'd gone it and were finished!!

She also loved the backwards part! Hahaha. Shes pretty hardcore!!

After EE we walked over to Dinosaur. Wait was 30 and FPs were 40 so we grabbed some and all got a bite in restaurantosaurus. 

We sat out side and chatted and ate until our time. 

Now is a time for me to say how much I live this weather!! It's hot but doesn't have any of the mugginess of last trip. Last time I felt it was instantly on you the heat. And was sweaty pretty much from waking to sleeping and doing anything outside was pretty unpleasant. 

But this trip it's just lovely. The difference is I think that we have a breeze all the time. And it does start of chilly in the mornings which I think prevents that stickiness in the air. 

Perfect weather for me!

So after eating it was the time Jack had been waiting for for the last 18 months. 

He practically ran there waving his fastpass in the air. 

It wad WAY bumpier than I remembered! But also just as fun. I looked over at my mum at the end and she had massive eyes and mouthed at me "amazing!" then budged me to look at my Dad who was just looking about and smiling in disbelief! My parents really are Disney folk!!

We then headed back on the long walk to pangani trail and did that before heading back to our hotels as it wad getting very hot and busy. 

We had an hour or so cooling off in the room. And I had to shower and get jack to spend 10 minutes scrubbing my back as my new top had got so wet on Kali it had leaked black dye all over my skin!!!

Then the suit fitting men turned up! The men all looked wonderful and the people were so friendly and helpful! Easiest and most pleasant suit rental I could imagine!! My dad got a little teary I think!

Afterwards jack and I left everyone in AKL to their own devices as his Mum arrived Friday night and we were off the CSR to see her. 

We hopped onto a DHS bus and then a CSR bus was at the stop right away. 

They are in Cabanas 9B and the first stop wad Casitas but we were a bit early so we got off there and walked all over past el centro. 

We then found their room and headed back out with them and sat by the lake with a drink. 

CSR is really pretty and so peaceful. Jacks mum loves it 

I would quite like to stay there, but Jack says he's not a fan. It doesn't feel Disney enough to him for some reason and he didn't like the bus service. (Fussy...lol)

We then headed out with Jack's mum and her boyfriend and got the bus to DTD to meet his sister and BIL. 

As I'd said earlier DTD was PACKED! so we just browsed a few shops then Jack's family all headed back to CSR for a meal together and we returned to AKL where we had bagels in the room before calling it an early night. 

EPCOT today!


----------



## Pegasus928

Sounds like your Mum is becoming a bit of a daredevil 

Enjoy Epcot


----------



## Elise79

Sounds like you are all having a great time - enjoy Epcot


----------



## wayneg

Although I love the August heat last month was perfect weather to get out and about, Last August we put off going to St Augustine because of the heat. Only problem at this time of year is it can change at any time. Been 3 times at Easter each time 1 good 1 poor week.

Lookig forward to next instalment


----------



## T16GEM

Glad to hear that the weather is ok, we were starting to worry about how the kids were going to cope with it being so warm, but if it's not muggy they should be ok.

I'm loving that youe parents are enjoying all the rides and stuff so much!

Have a fab day in Epcot - I love that park!


----------



## sandshal

Loving the regular updates  So pleased Dinosaur lived up to Jacks expectations again ..... have a great day at Epcot xx

Sharon


----------



## Linda67

Just caught up on all your news and updates
It sounds like you are all having a wonderful time


----------



## jackieleanne

So glad that you're having a great time   You must be so excited now not long until the Wedding and WDW sounds great as always glad that the weather is nice for you.  Have a great trip and perfect wedding.


----------



## jtlover

Pegasus928 said:


> Sounds like your Mum is becoming a bit of a daredevil
> 
> Enjoy Epcot



I was thinking the same thing - I am scared of EE


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sounds like everyone is having a fantastic time Victoria!


----------



## orangetiggs

loving the facebook and dis updates cant wait for more!!!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Sounds like another brill day.

I love the heat but struggled last August because of the mugginess.

Mum went on EE last year, though once was enough.

Looking forward to another update.


----------



## Marl

Lovely updates, sounds like you're having a great time, can't wait to hear more


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sounds perfect.  I'm glad you're having such a wonderful time.
We are on our SDD today and Im thrilled to hear that its not too busy and the weather is good.  Although that could change it makes me feel good.x


----------



## irenep

What a great day - you seem to have done so much so far and it really sounds like you are having a fantastic time
The weather sounds perfect- I just hope it stays for us when we are there later this week
Looking forward to your next update and can't wait to hear some more


----------



## taylor91

Another great update


----------



## happyj

Really enjoying the updates !!


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

Really enjoying the updates, it sounds like you are having such a fab time, making me really excited for our trip now.  Glad the weather isnt too humid as well, i love a bit of sun with a breeze


----------



## jockey

Sounds like a great day at AKL


----------



## jtlover

Just wanted to say have a magical day tomorrow - enjoy your day and hope to see lots of photos.


----------



## crabbie1

Just caught up with the last 2 days victoria as been on nights.What a lovely time you are having. I was with you (in my dreams) when you were walking around the GF.I lovvvvve this hotel it is so romantic. i love the beach there and I remember walking along it in my wedding dress. Glad the weather is nice for you and hope it continues to be. Your mom and dad will be booking again I can see it and its only early days.Anyway enjoy epcot-my favorite park.


----------



## MrsTigger

hehe wedding day tomorrow!I'm sure it will very magical.


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds another great day


----------



## tashybea

Happy Wedding Day.  Have a magical day


----------



## princessjodiebo

its here !!!!

have a truly magical day 

cant wait to see the pics 

enjoy starting your very own happy ever after


----------



## Muscateer

Have a wonderful wedding day


----------



## scottish mum

Hope you have the most magical wedding day ever


----------



## Marl

Happy Wedding Day


----------



## taylor91

Hope you have a magical wedding day


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

Hope your day is as magical  as can be and cant wait to see the piccies!  Congrats Mrs!!!!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Cant wait to here all about it


----------



## jockey

Have a magical wedding day!


----------



## torsie24

Weeee! Thanks everyone! I can't believe it's here!

I slept great. The Floridian is fabulous! We're all loving the CL lounge! Hayley was very excited last night to see we had the 1900PF strawberry soup as part of last nights selection!

Our view is awesome! This was wishes from our HUGE balcony last night:






Speak soon. Xxxxx


----------



## taylor91

Wow what an amazing view


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

It all sounds just perfect.

Have a Magical Day


----------



## Zeebs

Looking forward to hearing all about it.  Best Wishes today.

Kirsten


----------



## almcg

Have a wonderful Wedding Day!


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Happy Wedding Day!! Hope you have an amazing day x


----------



## mcarthur205

Happy Wedding Day!


----------



## izzie-wizzie

wow WHAT a view!!!! HAPPY WEDDING DAY


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Happy Wedding Day


----------



## Tinks1984

Wooooo that photo got me excited and it's not even me who's there  What an amazing view!

Hope you're having a wonderful day, I keep wondering what time you're getting married and seeing if it'll be time yet   

It's all very exciting - Congratulations!!


----------



## crabbie1

wow what a view gave me the tingles.Have a lovely wedding day.


----------



## catherine

Hope that you have a magical day!


----------



## katiec

Have a magical Disney wedding today 

Katie


----------



## happyj

Have a very magical day congratulations


----------



## jjk

Have the most magical day xxxx


----------



## PRINCESSAJ

Congratulations!
We are here on holiday at the moment and have been at the Grand Floridian today and briefly saw you!
Hope you have a Magical Day!


----------



## kirstinemma

hi, just wanted to say congratulations!
 I've been lurking around some of your wedding posts for a while, so thought I should post and come out the dark!
i hope your day is magical


----------



## Linda67

Congratulations - I hope your day was everything you dreamed of


----------



## Zeebs

Anyone think she is being rather rude not coming back during the wedding celebrations to tell us all about it LOL 

Hope it was all that you dreamed it would be.

Kirsten


----------



## wayneg

Zeebs said:


> Anyone think she is being rather rude not coming back during the wedding celebrations to tell us all about it LOL
> 
> Hope it was all that you dreamed it would be.
> 
> Kirsten



I was expecting a live feed and a piece of cake, some people put no thought into these weddings.

Hope everything went well


----------



## happyj

wayneg said:


> I was expecting a live feed and a piece of cake, some people put no thought into these weddings.
> 
> Hope everything went well


----------



## Sarah28

kirstinemma said:


> hi, just wanted to say congratulations!
> I've been lurking around some of your wedding posts for a while, so thought I should post and come out the dark!
> i hope your day is magical



I'm exactly the same! Been following the thread for a while and only registered yesterday so just wanted to share my best wishes and congratulations! I can't think of anything more enchanting and magical  Hope you had the most amazing day and enjoy the rest of your trip! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to all new members, hope you enjoy using the forums.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

its like waiting for the next episode of your favourite soap.


----------



## katiec

I REALLLLLY dont like waiting............ for the next update 

Katie


----------



## kirstinemma

wayneg said:


> Welcome to all new members, hope you enjoy using the forums.



Thank you! 

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## torsie24

Eeeeeeeeee! Thanks everyone for the lovely messages. 

Yesterday was the most magical, perfect, amazing day of our lives. 

The weather was perfect, all of our guests loved everything and I can't believe how quickly 10 hours can pass!!

Hopefully it won't be long until there are photos. 

We woke up really early excited today. So enjoyed some breakfast in the Club lounge an then had 2 hours in MK. It was quite busy but we had the happiest time I've ever had in a park. We only did HM and the peoplemover but saw lots of acts and had loads of congratulations. 

Just sitting on our balcony now eating some CL afternoon tea and leftover wedding cake. My parents DME bus comes in 30 minutes.  I'll be really sad to see them go.


----------



## tashybea

Congratulations! Glad you had an amazing day. 

Looking forward to seeing photos


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Ah so glad everything went well, look forward to photos and more updates.


----------



## Elise79

Congratulations 

Glad you had a magical day and are enjoying your first day as married couple - can't imagine anywhere better in the world


----------



## PoppyAnna

Congratulations, it all sounds wonderful


----------



## scottish mum

Congratulations, sounds like you had an amazing day. can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## joolz1910

Congratulations! I remember you getting engaged at DLP


----------



## Tinks1984

CONGRATULATIONS!! Awww yey! A little update, thanks for dropping in Victoria, we've all been excited as you've probably gathered 

Hope your parents have a safe journey home  Looking forward to maybe seeing a photo soon


----------



## cazzie

Congratulations, sounds like you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Sapper383

Congratulations, can't wait to see your photos


----------



## irisheyes123

Congratulations


----------



## irenep

Congratulations
Looking forward to the photos


----------



## princessjodiebo

so so pleased it all went well for you !

i remember how excited i was the day after i got married and woke up as a "mrs" 

look forward to seeing pics soon xxx


----------



## I_Heart_MK

Congratulations!!! 

I'm loving this thread, can't wait for piccies! It's making me so excited for my wedding and Disney Honeymoon 

Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip 

Christine xxx


----------



## Pegasus928

HUGE congratulations.

Really really really can't wait to see all the pics for this trippie


----------



## catherine

Congratulations, so happy for you both!


----------



## SerpentQueenClaire

Congratulations to you both!  So pleased that everything was perfect for you.  Can't wait to see some wedding day pics!


----------



## starrysky

Congratulations MRS, Glad to hear you are having such a good time. Disney really does just make everything feel extra special 


Enjoy your Disneymoon and looking forward to seeing those photos.


----------



## VailaTigger

CONGRATULATIONS!! Can't think of a more perfect place for a honeymoon 

Looking forward to the next update. xx


----------



## MrsSparrow..

A lurker here to say that I have recently read your PTR and updates in this thread, and it has made me extremely jealous  Congratulations! Hope you enjoy the rest of your time!!


----------



## katiec

Congratulations 

Hope you are having the most magical time. Enjoy

Katie x


----------



## princess jackson

Congratulations


----------



## scottishgirl1

Congratulations. Really enjoying reading your updates.


----------



## Marl

Congratulations to you both


----------



## torsie24

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages. 

We moved to the Boardwalk today. Got the location I requested but a low floor so not much of a view and it's pretty noisy. But we are as good as in the lobby so fingers crossed we grow to like it more. 

I think moving out of the GF main building was going to be a come down wherever we ended up. 

It was awful weather today so we didn't go to a park. Just chilled in the GF lounge this morning and then had 3 friends over to the BW. We got lunch at Big River Grill and then Jacks sister and I went with a friend to Walmart and the LBV factory outlets. Got some groceries and a couple of bits from Old Navy. 

Jack and his brother in law went to EPCOT, got soaked and rode MS:green and spent some time in innoventions. 

After that we chilled out back in the room and headed down to the EPCOT bridge to watch illuminations. 

Dave who we saw today had some wedding photos on his phone. So here is one for you to see while we wait for our professional ones.


----------



## Pegasus928

What a great picture - and to have Mickey and Minnie dressed up as well, brilliant


----------



## tashybea

Wow what a wonderful dress.  How amazing are your "special guests".
Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## jockey

Beautiful Pic your dress is amazing! Cant wait to see more


----------



## Zeebs

Glad you are having a fabulous time, the pic is great.

If you get any more tornado warnings you can always pretend to be in the Twister Movie and tie yourself to something 

Kirsten


----------



## Linda67

What a wonderful picture 

Your dress looks beautiful


----------



## Tinks1984

Ahhhh, you look like a princess Victoria  what a fantastic photo of you all! I love Mickey & Minnie being there with you too!

Hope you're all still having a fantastic time, I'm sure you are!!


----------



## Sarah28

Aww you look absolutely stunning!  Glad you're having a fabulous time, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## scottish mum

Your photo is lovely, can't wait to see some more


----------



## kirstinemma

Lovely picture of you all, your dress looks beautiful


----------



## Dollyrar

Congratulations! I'm glad you had a fantastic wedding day  What a place to be in order to start your honeymoon immediately!


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

wow, you look lovely and your really making me want to have a disney wedding now!!!!!!!  cant wait to see more piccies


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lovely.


----------



## wideeyes

Congratulations, it doesn't seem that long ago you were posting about your engagement at DLP, time really flies. your dress looks gorgeous, like a real Disney princess dress.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Beautiful photo and you both look lovely  Like the guests


----------



## cazzie

Lovely photo.


----------



## Sapper383

Wow....great photo, looking forward to seeing more


----------



## taylor91

What a beautiful dress  And mickey and minnie look so cute, what an amazing photo, cant wait to see more


----------



## princessjodiebo

what a beautiful picture !! 

congratulations again !

hope the weather improves and you enjoy the rest of your stay


----------



## Cyrano

Glad to see that Mickey and Minnie made an effort to join you in their best togs


----------



## mcarthur205

Congratulations and what a lovely photo.  I'm sure the professional pics will be amazing!


----------



## jackieleanne

Congratulations and what a great photo I love your dress it's beautiful.


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

Oh dear, I'm a failure... how on earth did I miss this thread?!

Victoria, you're dress is beautiful - you look stunning!
Can't wait to see more photos 

Congratulations once again 

Steffi xx


----------



## torsie24

Hi everyone. 

We had a super busy but great day yesterday. 

Started with a 10:30 Ohana breakfast. We got to the Poly by 9:20 so had a lovely time on the beach and exploring the resort. Then at 10:10 Jacks sister and her husband arrived so we checked in and were seated pretty much immediately. Loved breakfast!!

After we all walked to TTC and got monorail to EPCOT, they headed back to Pop on a bus and we walked through and back to BW. 

Then we had an hour or so before heading out to meet them at TL. Had a great afternoon there. No waits for anything really and it was such fun with a few of us!

After TL we came back to BW for some food and then met up again with Jack's best man and his wife too, on the bridge between UK and France and had a great view of Illuminations. Afterwards it wad EMH until 12am which was awesome! We got on everything with no wait and walked the whole showcase. 

Today will be spent recovering as my feet are SO sore!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Sounds like your having such a wonderful time. Lots of good times with family and friends, and good weather too


----------



## Linda67

You are clearly having an amazing trip

We are all so looking forward to your TR


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Congratulations Victoria 

Glad you had such a wonderful day.  Did you love Mickey and Minnie being there?  We did - so glad my mum had surprised us with them!


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

I am such a failure.
Can't believe I missed this. 
I LOVE your dress and you looked beautiful, and I'm sure you fitted right in with the Princesses. 
Can not wait to see the real pictures and here all about your special day  x


----------



## Hayley94

ahhhh reading this is making it so much less depressing to not be in florida anymore!


----------



## kirstinemma

Sounds like you're having a great time!

Hope you have a lovely time on the rest of your honeymoon


----------



## torsie24

Evening everyone. 

Just back from Universal (via Boardwalk to go to grab chilli cheese dogs to bring up to the room for dinner). 

We had a super long (12 hour) day in the parks buthad lots of fun and rode everything we wanted to. 

60 minute wait for FJ which is definitely my favourite ride at US. Although I really loved RRR as well!!

Jacks just in the bath. Then it's my turn as MK is open until 2 or 3 tonight so we are off to do fantasyland once the kiddies are in bed! 

Speak soon. Xx


----------



## Pegasus928

Just been catching up on your last few days and it certainly sounds like you are having a great time.
Hope you enjoy your EMH at MK


----------



## jockey

Sounds as though you are having a ball, I would love a chilli cheese dog from the bw...yummy


----------



## T16GEM

I'm loving this TR!  

What's the weather like now Victoria? 

Can't wait to see more pictures of the wedding, you all looked amazing!


----------



## torsie24

morning!

So after our baths we promptly fell asleep!!! Oh dear! I guess Universal was mpe
tiring than we realised! I think it was stopping that made the day catch up with us!

Today I fancy a morning by the pool and I know Jack wants to go to AK or DHS. then we have a 6 person ADR at Via Napoli for dinner. 

The weather yesterday was SO hot. Lots of SPF 30 and breaks in the shade. But still a lovely dry heat. Not sticky and sweaty like our October trip. 

Also apart from WWoHP no one coming this week needs to worry about crowds. It's kinda busy but I wouldn't say wait times are very bad at all. We got on TSM in under 20 minutes by getting in line at 6:58pm on Saturday.


----------



## jtlover

Loving your report - cant wait to see some new piccies


----------



## tashybea

Loving the updates 
Though, I must admit you are making me very jealous!
Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## torsie24

Morning everyone. 

Yesterday was a fun day. We went to DHS at about 11 with Dave and Karen. The men didn't want to watch Idol 
So Karen and I did while they had a nosey at all the Star Tours construction. We browsed some shops and then it was time to head put as we were all meeting Jack's sister and her husband at BB. 

It was SO busy there yesterday that we didn't get a lot done. Just a loop on the super congested lazy river. One ride on the storm slides, some time in the wave pool and a group ride on steamboat springs (very fun!) 

Then we headed back to the BW (BC for Karen and Dave) as we all had ADRs to get to. 

Jack, Janey and Neil and I headed to Via Napoli which now ranks super high on my WDW restaurant list. Pizza was delicious and well priced. Although service was more on the European side but we weren't in a hurry. 

Then Jack and I wandered the showcase and Boardwalk before calling it a night. 

Huge thunderstorm at the moment so today has no plans. I do want to get to MK at some point though as the new hitchhiking ghosts made their debut yesterday.


----------



## Pugsly

I'm a little late to the party, but sending a huge bundle of congratulations your way!

I can hardly believe your trip has come, your wedding done!

Lovin' the live tidbits and ... not to wish your disneymoon away ... but anxiously awaiting your return, along with your full TR and loads and loads of pics!  (loved the phone snapshot, btw!)

Congrats again!


----------



## Cyrano

Enjoying your lastest installment. Hopefully the better weather will soon return


----------



## katiec

I am really enjoying your updates -sounds like a great disneymoon 

Katie x


----------



## tennisfan

A belated congratulations to you both.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## Ware Bears

Just caught up with this ~ congratulations  and I love your guests!


----------



## mmmbop

I was following your PTR and anxiously awaiting your updates, only to be told to come here 

Just caught up and SO GLAD! I just found it - I don't think I could have waited to see how gorgeous you looked on your wedding day! I guess that will hold me 'til the full TR comes.

It sounds like you're having a great time & hope it continues to be such. Congratulations!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Just caught up - Congratulations on your wedding and enjoy the rest of the trip - thanks so much for sharing with us all!!!


----------



## torsie24

Hi everyone. 

Sorry for the lack of updates! Been very busy having fun!!

We've spent SO much time in EPCOT the last few days. Done a few KP missions and lots of exploring. 

Today we spent the morning at AK seeing nemo and flights of wonder as well as a ride in EE and ITTBAB. We also did the tree trails. 

This afternoon we packed for our move to BLT tomorrow and then headed to DHS for Fantasmic. We also managed 4 rides on ToT and 2 on RnRC. We were the last people on the Tower tonight which was awesome!! We saw loads of different effects on the ride we hadn't before. And had our favourite ending where you see the video of the ghosts at the bottom before zooming all the way up to the top. 

Yaaay ToT!!!

Will update when we've moved. 

Also our photographers posted a couple of photos on their blog. 

http://rootweddings.com/blog/


----------



## jtlover

Amazing photos - I have just added a comment.

Loving the black and white photos


----------



## disneyholic family

torsie24 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates! Been very busy having fun!!
> 
> We've spent SO much time in EPCOT the last few days. Done a few KP missions and lots of exploring.
> 
> Today we spent the morning at AK seeing nemo and flights of wonder as well as a ride in EE and ITTBAB. We also did the tree trails.
> 
> This afternoon we packed for our move to BLT tomorrow and then headed to DHS for Fantasmic. We also managed 4 rides on ToT and 2 on RnRC. We were the last people on the Tower tonight which was awesome!! We saw loads of different effects on the ride we hadn't before. And had our favourite ending where you see the video of the ghosts at the bottom before zooming all the way up to the top.
> 
> Yaaay ToT!!!
> 
> Will update when we've moved.
> 
> Also our photographers posted a couple of photos on their blog.
> 
> http://rootweddings.com/blog/




OMG!!! you are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  what a beautiful bride!!!!!
thanks for sharing those wedding pictures!  everything just looks stunning...
really a fairytale!!  
you're beautiful, your dress is beautiful, your bouquet is beautiful, the setting...everything....just perfect!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

torsie24 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates! Been very busy having fun!!
> 
> We've spent SO much time in EPCOT the last few days. Done a few KP missions and lots of exploring.
> 
> Today we spent the morning at AK seeing nemo and flights of wonder as well as a ride in EE and ITTBAB. We also did the tree trails.
> 
> This afternoon we packed for our move to BLT tomorrow and then headed to DHS for Fantasmic. We also managed 4 rides on ToT and 2 on RnRC. We were the last people on the Tower tonight which was awesome!! We saw loads of different effects on the ride we hadn't before. And had our favourite ending where you see the video of the ghosts at the bottom before zooming all the way up to the top.
> 
> Yaaay ToT!!!
> 
> Will update when we've moved.
> 
> Also our photographers posted a couple of photos on their blog.
> 
> http://rootweddings.com/blog/




OMG!!! you are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  what a beautiful bride!!!!!
thanks for sharing those wedding pictures!  everything just looks stunning...
really a fairytale!!  
you're beautiful, your dress is beautiful, your bouquet is beautiful, the setting...everything....just perfect!!!


----------



## mcarthur205

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## dixonsontour

Stunning photographs - love the picture of your bouquet hidden Mickey!

I've seen some of the Roots photos on another trip report I was reading last year and the photos they took on that were stunning.

What a fabulous wedding and enjoy the rest of your honeymoon.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Beautiful photos, gorgeous, look forward to more


----------



## Sapper383

Fab photos, you look stunning....looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Sarah28

aww those photos are wonderful  enjoy the rest of your disneymoon!


----------



## kirstinemma

Your previews are just gorgeous 

Have fun at BLT!


----------



## Linda67

> torsie24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way up to the top.
> 
> Also our photographers posted a couple of photos on their blog.
> 
> http://rootweddings.com/blog/
Click to expand...



Oh my, these photos are stunning


----------



## wide receiver

Can't wait to hear more!  I clicked on the photo link but I don't think it was your wedding pics....what am I doing wrong?


----------



## torsie24

Sorry guys!

After the trip I completely forgot about this thread!

Just to let you know I've finally gotten my act together and have done lots of my propere TR

Link is the green box in my signature. Xxx


----------



## disneyholic family

torsie24 said:


> Sorry guys!
> 
> After the trip I completely forgot about this thread!
> 
> Just to let you know I've finally gotten my act together and have done lots of my propere TR
> 
> Link is the green box in my signature. Xxx



thanks for the link!!


----------

